# GM says 100 percent chance Kevin Love signs with Los Angeles Lakers in 2015



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The Minnesota Timberwolves have had the last few years to try and turn things around in order to convince star forward Kevin Love that he should stick around with the team long term. The rift started when the team didn’t give Love a max contract and has spiraled downward from there.
> 
> The losing woes in Minnesota have caused many around the NBA to expect Love to leave the team next summer, with one GM even calling it a 100 percent chance he leaves. The Los Angeles Lakers are licking their chops at all this news and turmoil in Minnesota, because the most agreed upon landing destination for Love is back in his native California with the hometown Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Sounds great.

Now if that GM can just take a look in that crystal ball of his and tell us who to take with our lottery pick, we'll be set.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Too bad he's coming to PHX.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

A possible lottery pick AND Kevin Love...there is a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

100%? Really? Is anything 100% in today's NBA?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I still think that Minnesota would be smart to trade him to OKC for a Ibaka-centric package before he gets the opportunity to walk.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I still think that Minnesota would be smart to trade him to OKC for a Ibaka-centric package before he gets the opportunity to walk.


If OKC would go for this, Minny would be dumb not to as well.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Can't be 100%.

Way too much possibility that a team like the Bulls trades assets to Minnesota next year and get Love to agree to an extension at the time of the trade.

I definitely think LA has the best chance, but it's far from 100%


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> 100%? Really? Is anything 100% in today's NBA?


100% chance the Lakers dont win the championship this season.

But I agree this is probably way too early to even warrant much discussion. The wolves can make the playoffs this season and make the WCF.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I can't believe how long this has gone without a multiple sources gif


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Diable said:


> I can't believe how long this has gone without a multiple sources gif


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel posted a gif? What the **** is going on?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I didn't want Diable in disbelief.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nash retiring would be great not only so that we can all really enjoy watching the last two months of his playing career, but also so that we can have some more freaking money!

1) Deal Pau for Okafor and Washington's pick
2) Land a Top 3 pick and select Jabari Parker
3) Select Adreian Payne with Washington's pick
4) Re-sign Xavier Henry, Jordan Farmar and Wesley Johnson each to 2-year deals, for $8-9M per year combined
5) Re-sign Jordan Hill for 1-year / $5M
6) Bring back Ryan Kelly, Robert Sacre and Kendall Marshall
7) Sign Kyle Lowry for 3-years / $8M per year
8) Sign Jason Smith for 1-year / $6M per year

Kyle Lowry...Jordan Farmar...Kendall Marshall
Kobe Bryant...Xavier Henry
Jabari Parker...Wesley Johnson
Jordan Hill...Ryan Kelly
Jason Smith...Adreian Payne...Robert Sacre

The next year, you let Hill, Smith, Sacre and Marshall walk. You also probably have to deal Farmar and Johnson, but you use all that cap room to sign Kevin Love. Play one season with Lowry, Kobe, Parker and Love, then head into 2016-2017 with Lowry, Parker, Love and a boat load of cap room (Durant, DeRozan, Batum, Horford, Noah, McGee).


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

9)sign Lebron for 5 year 50 mil
10)Trade Nick Young and Robert Sacre to New Orleans for Anthony Davis and their future pick
11)Invent a youth potion and turn Kobe back to 25.
12)wake up


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Can't be 100%.
> 
> Way too much possibility that a team like the Bulls trades assets to Minnesota next year and get Love to agree to an extension at the time of the trade.
> 
> I definitely think LA has the best chance, but it's far from 100%


_Dear Chicago

No Superstar in the NBA wants to play for your team. Quit forcefully inserting yourself into every trade scenario when a star player is mentioned.


Regards,

*R-Star*_


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Nash retiring would be great not only so that we can all really enjoy watching the last two months of his playing career, but also so that we can have some more freaking money!
> 
> 1) Deal Pau for Okafor and Washington's pick
> 2) Land a Top 3 pick and select Jabari Parker
> ...


I had no idea it was that easy.


YES!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Nash retiring would be great not only so that we can all really enjoy watching the last two months of his playing career, but also so that we can have some more freaking money!
> 
> 1) Deal Pau for Okafor and Washington's pick
> 2) Land a Top 3 pick and select Jabari Parker
> ...


I'm taking Glenn Robinson III with that pick though. Not Payne.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Nash retiring would be great not only so that we can all really enjoy watching the last two months of his playing career, but also so that we can have some more freaking money!
> 
> 1) Deal Pau for Okafor and Washington's pick
> 2) Land a Top 3 pick and select Jabari Parker
> ...



Marshall is already signed for next season and Sacre is signed for two more years after this one.

This is a trademark Damian post though, this offseason you didn't go around from board to board after a big signing or trade and do your PG... backup PG... 3rd string PG depth charts like you traditionally have. What gives?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Don't scare Damian away, Jamel!! I enjoy his posts!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Don't scare Damian away, Jamel!! I enjoy his posts!!


Was I?!!???? I thought I was giving him props.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Nash retiring would be great not only so that we can all really enjoy watching the last two months of his playing career, but also so that we can have some more freaking money!
> 
> 1) Deal Pau for Okafor and Washington's pick
> 2) Land a Top 3 pick and select Jabari Parker
> ...


First, I'd be very surprised if we didn't use the stretch provision on Nash if he doesn't retire. 

Second, let's pretend that was realistic for a minute. When you take cap holds into account, there won't be as much cap room as you think. Possibly not even enough to sign K. Love to a max deal. Kobe's new contract really strapped them tight.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Lowry, Love and a high draft pick this year could turn the Lakers completely around. Lakers somehow grab Parker and you're looking at a very good core for FA's to come and play with.


----------

